#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Νέα Downloads σχετικά με Μεταπτυχιακά

## mred-akias

*Όνομα αρχείου: Διαλέξεις ΠΜΣ: Βιομάζα, Βιοενέργεια και Περιβάλλον*
*Συγγραφέας:* Δέσποινα Βάμβουκα

*Περιγραφή:* Διαλέξεις/παρουσιάσεις μεταπτυχιακού μαθήματος "Βιομάζα, Βιοενέργεια και Περιβάλλον" που πραγματοποιείται στα πλαίσια του Διατμηματικού ΠΜΣ "Έλεγχος Ποιότητας και Διαχείρηση Περιβάλλοντος" του TUC το οποία ξέθαψα χαζεύοντας στο σχετικό e-class.

Πηγή: TUC e-class

*Θέση αρχείου:* εδώ

----------

